# Spent Grain, Lindy?



## pleiades (Feb 22, 2013)

Lindy, was it yourself that added spent grain to soap?

If so, how did it turn out? Did you add it as it was or did you grind? Was it scratchy?

I've a freezer full of the stuff and I'm considering adding to my next batch. Just not sure how to go about it. 

The last time I made beer soap it didn't gel, not sure where I went wrong but the beer was at about 3C, maybe this time I should freeze?

Look forward to hearing any opinions on the spent grain.


----------



## pjfan74 (Feb 23, 2013)

I used spent grain in my barley wine beer soap a couple of weeks ago...I put mine in the coffee grinder that I use for grinding oatmeal and such for soap...I haven't tried it yet so I can't say how scratchy it will be, but I imagine that it will be somewhat!  

What other things do you do with your spent grain?


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 23, 2013)

That is a really pretty soap bar!  How much of the spent grain did you use per pound of oils?


----------



## pjfan74 (Feb 23, 2013)

1 tablespoon ground grain per pound of soap...and thank you!


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 23, 2013)

OK, thanks.  I will take note of that.  One of my hubbys co-workers makes beer now and then.  He said he would hook me up with some spent grain next time he makes some.  I have never used a bar with beer or spent grain in it and I am interested to see what characteristics it adds to a soap bar. 

And what smell too.  I'm not really a fan of the 'beer' smell, lol.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 23, 2013)

And what smell too.  I'm not really a fan of the 'beer' smell, lol.[/QUOTE]

Hubby makes beer from scratch (we grow our own hops) and I make spent grains bread, which doesn't taste like beer. The grains should be dried before grinding and I'd probably add a honey FO. Love the idea. Got lots in the freezer!


----------



## pjfan74 (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh, I wish we had the room to grow hops!  What hops to you grow? Have you used the hops at all in your soap making?  I LOVE spent grain bread!!  I make some almost every week!!


----------



## pleiades (Feb 23, 2013)

pjfan74 said:


> What other things do you do with your spent grain?



Absolutely nothing. My hubby has started making his own beer, with plans to grow his own hops later this year. I wouldn't let him throw the grain out but it's overwhelming my freezer at this point. I have googled bread recipe's and have had no luck with them. 

Perhaps, someone would PM me a recipe? I suspect the water content of the spent grain is my problem because the loaves are always wet inside - and believe me I've left them in the oven way beyond normal times with foil on the top to prevent burning.

That soap looks great. Definitely worth a try I think.


----------



## pjfan74 (Feb 23, 2013)

http://www.michiganbeerblog.net/2011/11/spent-grain-bread.html

This is the link to the recipe I use for spent grain bread...I make this all the time and I have never had issues with this recipe!  The bread always turns out great!  I make a honey butter with meyer lemon jelly spread for on it...fantastic!


----------



## pleiades (Feb 23, 2013)

I really appreciate the link, it's not one I found. So I will definitely have a go tomorrow because there is more beer being brewed as I type...

The honey butter sounds divine too! I'll concentrate on getting the bread right first.
THANKS!


----------



## Badger (Feb 23, 2013)

Honey Butter is easy to make and wonderfully delicious


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 24, 2013)

pjfan74 said:


> http://www.michiganbeerblog.net/2011/11/spent-grain-bread.html
> 
> I also use this recipe. I do let my sponge rise the entire 24 hrs and I do use bread flour. I use an instant read thermometer to check interior temp of bread. I've never not had it turn out.
> 
> ...


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 24, 2013)

Badger said:


> Honey Butter is easy to make and wonderfully delicious


 
How do I make that?


----------



## Badger (Feb 24, 2013)

equal parts of honey and butter and just mix them together in a bowl.  You want the butter to be soft enough to stir, but not melted   I have made it for feasts at medieval events


----------



## Lindy (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi - sorry I've not really checked in for a couple of days.

I do a spent grain soap and I use 100 grams to 6 pounds of soap.






I love the feel and the scent of the grain.  I love the look too.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 25, 2013)

pjfan74 said:


> http://www.michiganbeerblog.net/2011/11/spent-grain-bread.html
> 
> This is the link to the recipe I use for spent grain bread...I make this all the time and I have never had issues with this recipe!  The bread always turns out great!  I make a honey butter with meyer lemon jelly spread for on it...fantastic!



Thank you!  I am going to make that.  On Friday I got 1 kg of spent grain from the brewing company I get the beer from so I divided it all up for my soaps and froze it, and now I'm going to take one of the bags (100 gr) and make it into bread.  Yum!


----------



## pleiades (Feb 25, 2013)

Lindy, you didn't grind the grain did you? The soap looks lovely! 

I've got my bread dough rising, it will make the oven in a few hours. I think I'll have to try the honey butter, I have a little boy who loves not only runny honey but also bread with his butter (yes I did get that the right way round)! :smile:


----------



## Badger (Feb 25, 2013)

Lindy, that soap looks wonderful and the colors are really close to something I was envisioning for a scent I like and wanted to try.  May I ask what you used for colorants?


----------



## Lindy (Feb 25, 2013)

pleiades said:


> Lindy, you didn't grind the grain did you? The soap looks lovely! ....SNIP......



*Thank you, no I didn't grind it at all.  The hand feel is quite nice.*



Badger said:


> Lindy, that soap looks wonderful and the colors are really close to something I was envisioning for a scent I like and wanted to try.  May I ask what you used for colorants?



*Thank you - I scent this with Rosemary & Spearmint Essential oils.  The colour was a blend of micas for the green and the beige is the colour of the soap as it sits.*


----------



## Badger (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you, will have to see if I can figure out how to use micas, or I might stick with my original plan and use the pigments and see how they work.  So much to learn and try!!


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 25, 2013)

Very pretty Lindy.  Its very organic looking even with the mica.


----------



## pjfan74 (Feb 25, 2013)

MIZ JENNY said:


> pjfan74 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.michiganbeerblog.net/2011/11/spent-grain-bread.html
> ...


----------



## Lindy (Feb 25, 2013)

Badger - It's kinda like being a painter, even with pigments you can learn to mix colour to create a colour that you like.  Unfortunately, for me at least, just like when I am painting I can't tell you how much of this colour, or that colour I use. Makes it really, really hard to duplicate. :lolno:

Angel Momma thank you so much ;-)


----------



## Badger (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah, I have no idea how much of the pigment I used in making the MP that I did.  I didn't even think until now that it would have been smart to keep track of it so I could duplicate it if I wanted to.  I am not always the sharpest tool in the shed ;-)


----------



## pleiades (Feb 25, 2013)

At the risk of turning this into a cookery thread, I have to say that my bread turned out wonderful.  

I've tried at least half a dozen other recipes and I have had by no means such a successful result. 

Many thanks for the baking help, next I must order some oils to try some spent grain in my soap :smile:


----------



## pjfan74 (Feb 25, 2013)

pleiades said:


> At the risk of turning this into a cookery thread, I have to say that my bread turned out wonderful.
> 
> I've tried at least half a dozen other recipes and I have had by no means such a successful result.
> 
> Many thanks for the baking help, next I must order some oils to try some spent grain in my soap :smile:



I'm glad you found success!!  I make this so much I sometimes wish I hadn't found the recipe!  Different grains will change the taste of the bread also...so that's fun to play with!  Did you make the honey butter?  I do 1/2 c butter at room temp and 1/2 cup honey...I use my hand mixer to mix it up really good...I also add 3 tablespoons meyer lemon jelly...then mix that all up!  Sometimes I'm not sure if I eat the bread as a carrier for the butter or the other way around!

Getting ready to soap now with spent grain...not ground up this time!  Enjoy the bread and happy soaping!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 26, 2013)

pjfan74 said:


> MIZ JENNY said:
> 
> 
> > Have you used hops in any way in your soap making?
> ...


----------



## pleiades (Mar 28, 2013)

Finally! some soap made with beer and spent grain. I have to admit to being distracted by the bread making and the fact it's been such a hit with my children.

The beer was reduced to about half and then I used it in a 50:50 ratio with water and added to the lye. It seems to have gelled this time. How does it look? Anyone any thoughts on improvement?


----------



## Badger (Mar 28, 2013)

It looks wonderful to me


----------



## Lindy (Mar 29, 2013)

That looks lovely!


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Mar 29, 2013)

I have to talk to my local brewer when I take him the soap I made from the beer he gave me......
I can't wait. I love the looks of this soap... all of them that have been posted here.  

So many things to try....so little time


----------



## Lindy (Mar 29, 2013)

There are so many possibilities with beer....

I'm now making coffee with some locally roasted coffee - which also tastes amazing.  The coffee not the soap that is


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Mar 29, 2013)

:razz: Glad you clarified that, Lindy!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 29, 2013)

:lolno:  :lolno:  :lolno:


----------

